# Sanibel / Captiva...Dog friendly rental?



## Travisloyd07 (Jan 31, 2014)

I know of a rental in bokeelia. North pine island. No beach access but has two pools and a boat slip. Let me know if you’re interested. I can give you his info. I think it’s 150 ish a night plus taxes and cleaning fee. 
Dropped pin
Near Bocilla Palms Dr, Bokeelia, FL 33922
https://goo.gl/maps/hsT7koTWDoa5zxGw8


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

May be boarding the dog in order to get good beach access. I'll be taking the 8wt for walks and looking for snook each morning.


----------



## Poomay (Dec 28, 2017)

Tween has dog friendly rooms for sure. Booked one a couple weeks ago.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Poomay said:


> Tween has dog friendly rooms for sure. Booked one a couple weeks ago.


Yeah...not german shepherds. 

We were trying to get Signal Inn since they allow large breeds, but they are already at 50% capacity.


----------



## matt_baker_designs (Nov 27, 2012)

Castaway Cottages. On Sanibel right before Blind Pass.


----------

